
Behind the Scenes at Xobni - jmorin007
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/03/10/behind-the-scenes-at-xobni/
======
npk
How much effort is put into into collecting, tracking, and analyzing lunch
orders?

~~~
gaborcselle
We have actually thought of a system that predicts your future orders so you
don't have to enter them yourself.

~~~
henning
I suggest using a cascade of AdaBoosted linear support vector machines which
integrates with your relational database backend and exposes itself as a
RESTful web service. Then factor that out as an in-house library for future
lunch-intelligence applications.

Certainly letting everyone bring a brown bag or order in miso soup and hoagies
is out of the question...

~~~
mwerty
> Certainly letting everyone bring a brown bag or order in miso soup and
> hoagies is out of the question...

I think that's their whole point. These are the kind of geeks they want to be
seen as.

